

A good statistics for machine learning textbook? - fizx

I keep running up against terms like "Dirchlet distribution", "conjugate prior", etc. in the Bayes Net papers I'm reading.  I've been looking stuff up on wikipedia, but an organized approach would be useful to me.  Any help?
======
papaf
Mackay has an excellent (and very readable) book on-line which, despite its
title, contains quite a lot of Bayesian statistics:
<http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/itprnn/book.html>

If that doesn't go deep enough into the statistical aspects I found the Gelman
book hard going but very good: [http://www.amazon.com/Bayesian-Analysis-
Second-Statistical-S...](http://www.amazon.com/Bayesian-Analysis-Second-
Statistical-Science/dp/158488388X)

------
alextp
Elements of Statistical Learning Theory covers most of that, I think, and some
more.

------
leecho0
I'm curious what you use ml for.

